Ask HN: What music do you listen to when programming?(or do you not?) - nbosco182
======
andrei_says_
Subtle, not too emotional, harmonizing, complex, repetitive, no words I can
understand.

Some examples

Tabla: Ustad Alla Rakha -Ustad Zakir Hussain Jugolbondhi (complex, listen on
low): [https://youtu.be/zcUZiuejt9g](https://youtu.be/zcUZiuejt9g)

* Ali Farka Toure (African, warm, joyful): [https://youtu.be/qI_h49D1xo8](https://youtu.be/qI_h49D1xo8)

* chill hop: axian’s mixes do it for me [https://youtu.be/hdmSovWFhig](https://youtu.be/hdmSovWFhig)

* sometimes a pandora station seeded with Keith Jarred, bill evans.

* sometimes a pandora station seeded with Pugliese and Treilo because I’m learning Tango and those songs won’t memorize themselves. Plus they’re incredibly beautiful.

------
user68858788
Video Game Music for Studying:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIKC2UBcyfT4y_zyJKQgsq...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIKC2UBcyfT4y_zyJKQgsq7L40jrFUkfP)

------
jdmoreira
Spotify sometimes but I usually fall back to
[https://musicforprogramming.net](https://musicforprogramming.net) when I
really need to focus.

------
Nannooskeeska
I have a playlist that I've been working on for the last couple years[1]. It's
mostly instrumental, and it's my pride and joy :) I listen to it every day for
most of the day while working.

If you end up listening to it, feedback is welcome!

[1]
[https://open.spotify.com/user/124904258/playlist/7gOx724pPSe...](https://open.spotify.com/user/124904258/playlist/7gOx724pPSepKwL5uBvmP5)

------
mod
I usually have no music or distractions, but sometimes I like music.

I tend to need music without lyrics, or in a foreign language, or sometimes
that is so familiar to me that I don't pay attention to the words.

Usually I can't have music for high-focus tasks. Talking, either, so I use a
linux shell command to generate whitenoise sometimes, it sounds a bit like
ocean waves:

alias whitenoise='play -q -c 2 -n synth brownnoise band -n 1600 1500 tremolo
.1 30'

~~~
fuwaishi
I also don't like music or distractions when coding, maybe unless it's
"mechanical" like another user commented. I didn't know about the play command
and generating noise though, that's really cool! Saving that command for sure.

Thanks!

------
gpresot
I don't code for work, but when I need to focus on what I am doing (excel,
powerpoint etc) I use noisli.com (picking usually the rain soundtrack) or the
noizio app on mac / iphone. I find easier to focus with these "noise"
soundtracks (rain, train, river, cafe...) than with music/songs

------
lastofus
I've been on a hip hop kick lately (Tyler the Creator, Vince Staples, Kendrick
Lamar, and related Spotify recommendations). Usually lyrics are too distract
me but for some reason, not with hip hop.

------
GeneralMaximus
I listen to a lot of IDM. High energy instrumental music that keeps me alert
and productive. This Pitchfork list is a great starting point if you want to
get into the genre: [https://pitchfork.com/features/lists-and-
guides/10011-the-50...](https://pitchfork.com/features/lists-and-
guides/10011-the-50-best-idm-albums-of-all-time/)

I also listen to a lot of jazz, but I don't have any specific recommendations
there. My jazz usually comes from whatever Spotify's algorithms decide to
throw at me.

------
macNchz
I find that fairly fast and rhythmic, or 'spacey' instrumental or electronic
music can help me get into a focused state, but I often turn it off after a
while when I’m really into it. I particularly like psychedelic trance/goa,
instrumental hip hop, or electronic video game/horror film music.

Some examples I've listened to a bunch while working: Trifonic, Govinda,
Metaform, Hallucinogen, Shpongle, Blue Sky Black Death, Emancipator, SURVIVE,
Trentemøller, Carbon Based Lifeforms.

------
oblib
I don't listen to any music when I code, or have any background noise at all,
like a TV or radio playing.

At times I'll shut off my phones and email app and anything else that might
distract me.

~~~
priitmaxx
Wow i thought I was the only one.

------
thisone
at work, I generally don't. It's more important for me to know what's being
discussed around me.

At home, I don't either, though I generally have some sort of nonsense tv on.

~~~
aryamaan
>at work, I generally don't. It's more important for me to know what's being
discussed around me.

I would like to that do. But open office and continuous chatting make it kinda
impossible.

~~~
thisone
I also work in an open office environment, with all the associated chatting,
and general office noise.

I just ignore everything that isn't important to me.

------
Samon
I find I'm best "in the zone" for development while listening to electro-house
or deep house. The genre lends itself to minimal lyrics (some of what I listen
to might be in a foreign language, but even that which is in English is
usually very 'shallow' and repetitive). Basically lots of deep bass thumping
along at a reasonably consistent pace with a 'light' melody on top :)

------
roystonvassey
I find any kind of music highly distracting while programming.

------
mstaoru
Melodic metal I know by note, sometimes I don't even notice it's there but it
gives me a lot of background warmth: always Estatic Fear, Agalloch, Tristania,
Empyrium, things like that. Sometimes with or immediately after caffeine
intake, I'd like a bit of electronic stuff like Blusoul or Paul Oakenfold.

------
Sohcahtoa82
One of two things depending on my mood:

1\. A Pandora station seeded with Moonlight Sonata. It plays calmer classical
music, avoiding the more in-your-face classical like Bach's Toccata and Fugue.
Sometimes plays modern stuff like Piano Guys. I frequently combine this with
some rain noise from Noisli.

2\. Classic Trance. Stuff like Paul Van Dyk - Words.

I generally avoid anything with lyrics. Lyrics are incredibly distracting.

------
eb0la
For high-focus I reccomend rain.today (great site, btw). Great with noise
isolation headphones.

For "mechanical" work, I prefer Metal: the faster, the better.

------
twobyfour
Silence if possible, but in the open office, whatever repetitive instrumental
music I can get my hands on to drown out the damn noise.

------
ignorantguy
I use brain.fm It helps me to focus.

~~~
thecupisblue
I used to combine brain.fm with some kind of minimal music. Gets me zoning
really good.

------
unmole
Mostly Bach and Mozart these days. I used to listen to mixes from
[https://musicforprogramming.net](https://musicforprogramming.net) but they
don't stimulate me like they once used to.

------
mattbgates
I like music with hymns or mellow tones. Music I've been listening to a lot
lately:

Moby Lindsey Stirling Solar Fields Imagine Dragons M83 The War on Drugs Gorkem
Han Jr Tony Anderson Simon & Garfunkel

Definitely helps block out noise and gets me to focus.

------
skellertor
Dubstep. Minimal lyrics and heavy bass tones speed up my typing as well as
thought process... also drowns out the sales bros an aisle away in our "open
office" environment.

------
chipkey
[https://soundcloud.com/anninops/tzusing-met-byhzz-
hol](https://soundcloud.com/anninops/tzusing-met-byhzz-hol)

------
sigjuice
I find vocals distracting so when I listen to music while working, it is
either movie or video game soundtracks or classical music.

------
asidiali
Mainly instrumental ambient house - also any Google Music playlist with both
of the words "chill" and "hop" in it's title...

------
ruairidhwm
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - I find that it's stimulating without being
distracting. Plus it has amazing soundscapes.

------
mbrock
The Blade Runner soundtrack by Vangelis, of course.

~~~
firelemissiles
"Track 45 left ... stop - enhance 15 to 23 bip bip bip"

------
tiben_
I usually listen to music i already know well and like. It seems less
distracting than discovering new tunes.

------
jimsojim
I prefer anything ambient by Trent Reznor; especially his tracklist for The
Social Network.

------
quantum_nerd
LoFi Instrumental Hip-Hop on Spotify(there are a few playlists), always puts
me in the flow zone.

------
wilhempujar
LoFi hip hop beats generally. A good balance of punchy and relaxing.

------
arconis987
Thrash metal, like Metallica or Anthrax. Nothing too dark though.

------
rajathagasthya
Iron Maiden and Classical Essentials playlist on Spotify.

------
byoung2
I usually have Law and Order reruns playing in the background

------
patrickbolle
Mostly Brian Eno + Celer on repeat :)

------
joho68
Anything that will drown noise :)

------
heldrida
Hip hop instrumentals

